# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  Hard Disk Sentinel Pro 4.30.6017 لفحص واصلاح اخطاء الهارد ديسك إصدار نهائى

## mohamed73

DownloadFree Hard Disk Sentinel Pro 4.30.6017 / Hard Disk Sentinel Pro  2013 
 Hard Disk Sentinel is a multi-OS hard disk drive monitoring  application. Its goal is to find, test, diagnose and repair hard disk  drive problems, display hard disk health, performance degradations and  failures. Hard Disk Sentinel gives complete textual description, tips  and displays/reports the most comprehensive information about the HDD  inside the computer or in an external enclosure (USB / e-SATA). Many  different alerts and report options are available to ensure maximum  safety of your valuable data.   Hard Disk Sentinel Pro 4.30.6017        
Hard Disk Sentinel البرنامج يستخدم لمنع تلف الهاردسك او خسارة المعلومات  باعطاء فرصة لعمل احتياطي للمعلومات وهو كما يلقبه موقع البرنامج بحارس  القرص الصلب فأنه يكتشف حالات انهيار القرص الصلب أو فشله كما مشاكل  الهاردسك المحتمله كما يقيس درجة الحراة والأداء للهارد و يقيس سرعة نقل  البيانات في القرص الصلب ويكشف لك حالات انهيار القرص الصلب أو فشله ومن  أهم أهم مميزات البرنامج:- عند وجود اي مشكله في الهارد سك يقوم بعمل جرس  تنبيه وكذلك عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة برنامج Hard Disk Sentinel الحارس  الشخصي للهاردسك في جهازك برنامج يراقب القرص الصلب هاردسك ويخبرك عند حدوث  مشكلة او ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيه ومراقبة السعة والمحتوى كما يقيس سرعة  نقل الملفات في القرص الصلب وسرعة الدوران له يمكن لهذا الحارس ان يساعدك  على منع خسارة البيانات في قرصك الصلب هذا والكثير من الخدمات.             
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

